# No sound on CBS this evening?



## justapixel (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in Sacramento. Just wondering if anybody else had no sound when recording CBS HD tonight. 

Survivor and CSI were silent. My D*TiVo had sound.

Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask this - feel free to move the thread.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

justapixel said:


> I'm in Sacramento. Just wondering if anybody else had no sound when recording CBS HD tonight.
> 
> Survivor and CSI were silent. My D*TiVo had sound.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask this - feel free to move the thread.


Channel 13 [CSI] has sound here on my HR20.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

justapixel?

Welcome.

Survivor played just fine via Dallas locals.


----------



## justapixel (Feb 3, 2008)

So, it happened again tonight. This time though, I saw part of the show live and I heard sound. When I went to watch it recorded - no sound. This is only happening on CBS. It's the ex-list, a show I love, so I would really like to see it.

Any suggestions? I have an HR-21.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't have a suggestion, so maybe someone else will chime in. However, I just checked and the audio's fine on my recording of ex-list.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Are you listening through the TV (2-channel) or via and audio system?


----------



## justapixel (Feb 3, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Are you listening through the TV (2-channel) or via and audio system?


Through the TV.

I hope I figure this out before The Unit tomorrow.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Have you restarted it, just in case? You never know, that may clear it. Strange only on one channel though.


----------



## justapixel (Feb 3, 2008)

bonscott87 said:


> Have you restarted it, just in case? You never know, that may clear it. Strange only on one channel though.


Yeah, restarted it. The next thing we are recording on that station is tonight. I guess I'll see then.

I've mirrored everything on my D*Tivo just in case.


----------



## tlrowley (Jun 21, 2007)

My KOVR recordings from Friday night are fine. Sorry, Ann, as much trouble as KOVR has had in the past, this time it seems like the problem is on your end.

Wanna come down and watch Ex-list - hubby won't watch with me


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

CSI feed lost center channel here on the 16th. I think it was the national feed. They switched to pillar box SD about 15min in and then fixed the HD and fired it back up around 30min in. All you could hear was the music and sound effects.


----------



## Bob Hess (Jan 2, 2007)

justapixel said:


> I'm in Sacramento. Just wondering if anybody else had no sound when recording CBS HD tonight.
> 
> Survivor and CSI were silent. My D*TiVo had sound.
> 
> Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask this - feel free to move the thread.


We had no problems that night.

Robert Hess
Director, Broadcast Operations/Engineering
CBS13 KOVR / CW31 KMAX


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

armophob said:


> CSI feed lost center channel here on the 16th. I think it was the national feed. They switched to pillar box SD about 15min in and then fixed the HD and fired it back up around 30min in. All you could hear was the music and sound effects.


I just went to watch my recording of this episode last night and I had the same issue.

Of course we're in the same area so it doesn't surprise me that I'm not alone.


----------



## djburger (Jan 12, 2007)

We seem to have a problem every week with CSI on CBS. Sound synch issues, no sound, etc. last week was major pixelation and sound drop outs for 40 min. we're in Charlotte, NC and only notice problems on CBS HD


----------



## Utopian (Nov 5, 2008)

djburger said:


> We seem to have a problem every week with CSI on CBS. Sound synch issues, no sound, etc. last week was major pixelation and sound drop outs for 40 min. we're in Charlotte, NC and only notice problems on CBS HD


I also watch the Charlotte station and have sound issues from week to week, anyone have any idea what is up with the station? The Oct. 30th CSI episode had background sound, no dialog audio however, for about 10 minutes into the episode. After 10 minutes, the sound came back and you could hear dialog audio.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Utopian said:


> I also watch the Charlotte station and have sound issues from week to week, anyone have any idea what is up with the station? The Oct. 30th CSI episode had background sound, no dialog audio however, for about 10 minutes into the episode. After 10 minutes, the sound came back and you could hear dialog audio.


This usually means that the station didn't go back to DD 5.1 out of the local commercial break and thus the center channel was missing. Once someone called the station to complain the guy at the switch woke up and flipped the switch. At least it was switched to HD.


----------



## Diverreb (Sep 7, 2006)

DVR'd CSI last night... Odd... Background music & sounds were there, but for most of the show there were no voices.... Comcast HD broadcast in Dover, DE

Anyone ever figure out what's up?

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Diverreb said:


> DVR'd CSI last night... Odd... Background music & sounds were there, but for most of the show there were no voices.... *Comcast* HD broadcast in Dover, DE
> 
> Anyone ever figure out what's up?
> 
> Rich


I won't ask how you recorded this, but this was your local CBS station. CSI had "full sound" here.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Diverreb said:


> DVR'd CSI last night... Odd... Background music & sounds were there, but for most of the show there were no voices.... Comcast HD broadcast in Dover, DE
> 
> Anyone ever figure out what's up?
> 
> Rich


Yea, your local CBS had their 5.1 mix messed up, thus losing center channel. Besides, you're on Comcast, not DirecTV.


----------

